# Office-Produkt in Teilen über ebay



## KatzenHai (26 November 2004)

Auszüge aus einer laufenden Akte, die selbsterklärend sind. Anbieter erwähnte beim Verkauf von "Office XP Vollversion" nicht, dass er ohne Product-Key und Echtheitszertifikat etc. senden werde; er meint, damit sei dies auch nicht geschuldet. 

Dies ist aber falsch, daher:
*KLAGE*

des K. - Kläger -
Prozessbevollmächtigte: Rechtsanwälte KatzenHai & Koll.

gegen

B. - Beklagter -

wegen: Schadensersatz
Streitwert: 245,76 €.

Hiermit bestellen wir uns zu den Prozessbevollmächtigten des Klägers. Namens und in Vollmacht des Klägers beantragen wir, 

1.	den Beklagten zu verurteilen, an den Kläger € 245,76 zuzüglich Zinsen in Höhe von fünf Prozentpunkten über dem Basiszinssatz ab Rechtshängigkeit zu zahlen Zug-um-Zug gegen Herausgabe der am 04.02.2004 an den Kläger übergebenen CD-ROM,

2.	festzustellen, dass sich der Beklagte mit der Annahme der am 04.02.2004 an den Kläger übergebenen CD-ROM seit dem 08.05.2004 in Annahmeverzug befindet.

[Nebenanträge]

*Begründung*
Der Kläger begehrt Schadensersatz statt der Leistung wegen der Nichterfüllung eines ebay-Kaufvertrags über eine Software-CD-ROM.

1.	Der Beklagte bot in der Internet-Auktionsplattform ebay als Artikel 1234567890 unter dem Pseudonym „B“ folgenden Artikel zur Ersteigerung an:

„Office XP inkl. Service Pack 1a Deutsche Vollversion
Im einwandfreien Zustand
Privat verkauf ohne Gewährleistung
Enthält 5 Microsoft Office XP- Anwendungen:
·	Microsoft Word
·	Microsoft Excel
·	Microsoft Outlook
·	Microsoft PowerPoint
·	Microsoft Media Content
24.000 qualitative hochwertige Bilder, Animationen, Sound und jede Menge Cliparts“

Beweis:	Kopie des Ausdrucks vom 05.02.2004, als Anlage K 1

Weitere Angaben / Informationen zum Angebot waren nicht enthalten.

Beweis:	Kopie des Ausdrucks vom 05.02.2004, bereits vorgelegt als Anlage K 1

2.	Die Auktion endete am xx.01.2004 um xx Uhr. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war der Kläger, der unter seinem Pseudonym „K“ auf diesen Artikel 76,00 € geboten hatte, Meistbietender und somit Käufer des angebotenen Artikels.

Beweis:	Kopie des Ausdrucks vom 05.02.2004, bereits vorgelegt als Anlage K 1

3.	Nachdem der Kläger den geforderten Betrag von € 80,00 inkl. Porto/Verpackung überwiesen hatte, ging ihm am xx.02.2004 die Sendung des Beklagten zu. Zu seiner Überraschung befand sich die CD-ROM darin jedoch nicht in der Original-Microsoft-CD-ROM-Hülle, sondern in einer neutralen CD-ROM-Hülle.

Beweis im Bestreitensfall:	Vorlage der übersandten CD-ROM inkl. Hülle

4.	Mit der streitgegenständlichen Software verhält es sich technisch wie folgt:

Auf der Original-CD-ROM-Hülle der Fa. Microsoft ist ein sog. „Product Key“ angegeben, der für jede Original-Software einmalig besteht und zur Installation / Nutzung unabdingbare Voraussetzung ist. Ohne diesen „Product Key“ lässt sich die Software weder installieren noch nutzen.

Beweis im Bestreitensfall:	Sachverständigengutachten

Da der „Product Key“ also bei der übersandten CD-ROM nicht vorhanden war, konnte (und kann) der Kläger die übersandte Software nebst der 5 angepriesenen Unterprodukte etc. nicht nutzen.

5.	Der Kläger rügte daher mit Schreiben vom 05.02.2004 (per E-Mail versandt) die fehlerhafte Lieferung.

Beweis:	Kopie des Schreibens vom 05.02.2004, als Anlage K 2

Noch am gleichen Tag meldete sich der Beklagte telefonisch und verweigerte die geforderte Nachlieferung. Er stellte sich auf den (bis heute beibehaltenen) Standpunkt, der Product Key sei nicht ausdrücklich erwähnter Gegenstand des Kaufvertrags gewesen und daher auch nicht geschuldet.

6.	Dieser Einwand ist jedoch unerheblich, da (nicht nur nach Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der Plattform ebay) ein Verkaufsgegenstand so ausführlich zu beschreiben ist, dass sich ein potentieller Käufer über die Sache ein ausreichendes Bild („_essentialia negotii_“) machen kann. Dies gilt umso mehr bei Verkaufsaktionen, bei denen der Käufer keine Möglichkeit hat, den Kaufgegenstand vor Abgabe der Willenserklärung in Augenschein zu nehmen.

a)	Dem trägt auch der Sachmangelbegriff des § 434 Abs. 1 S. 2 Nr. 2 BGB Rechnung, der einen Sachmangel postuliert, wenn die verkaufte Sache sich nicht für die gewöhnliche Verwendung eignet und nicht eine Beschaffenheit aufweist, die bei Sachen gleicher Art üblich ist und die der Käufer nach der Art der Sache erwarten durfte.

Eine Vollversion mit Servicepack – zusätzlich angepriesen mit Einzelmodulen – kann als nutzbar (installierbar) vorausgesetzt werden, wenn sie – wie hier – ohne Einschränkung angepriesen wird. Der Kläger wollte eine sofort nutzbare Version des Programms erwerben; eine solche wurde ihm angeboten.

Die übersandte DC-ROM ist zu dieser Nutzung nicht geeignet.

Beweis im Bestreitensfall: 	Sachverständigengutachten

b)	Für die Beschaffenheitsvereinbarung ist eine „zugesicherte Eigenschaft“ i.S.d. alten Schuldrechts nicht notwendig; die verbindliche Zustandsbeschreibung (hier: „Deutsche Vollversion“) reicht aus.

Da aber auch ohne Annahme der Beschaffenheit die Eignung zur vorausgesetzten Verwendung maßgeblich ist, die vom durch die Plattform ebay erreichten, üblichen Käuferkreis erwartete Verwendung („sofortige Installation und Nutzung“) aber nicht erzielt werden kann, kommt es auf die vereinbarte Beschaffenheit nicht an.

c)	Die gelieferte Sache ist im Verhältnis zum Kaufvertragsgegenstand alternativ ein „Weniger“ (unvollständig) oder ein „Aliud“ – nach § 434 Abs. 3 BGB ist die Rechfolge identisch: Es liegt ein Sachmangel vor.

7.	Somit ist der Einwand unerheblich. Hätte der Beklagte nur eine „nackte“ CD-ROM verkaufen wollen, hätte er dies ohne weiteres (z.B. sinngemäß durch den Zusatz: „Ohne Product Key – Nur als Ersatz für defekte CD-ROM zu nutzen, wenn der Käufer noch über einen Product Key verfügt.“ in der Beschreibung angeben können. Ohne diese Beschreibung musste (und durfte) der Kläger davon ausgehen, dass er eine (gebrauchte, aber vollständige) Vollversion zur unbedingten Nutzung erwerbe.

8.	Nachdem der Beklagte die Nacherfüllung verweigerte und die gesetzte Frist verstrichen war, wurde er durch die Kanzlei KatzenHai mit anwaltlichem Schreiben vom xx.03.2004 zur Nacherfüllung bis zum xx.03.2004 aufgefordert.

Beweis:	Kopie des anwaltlichen Mahnschreibens vom xx.03.2004, als Anlage K 3

Zugleich wurde dem Beklagten angeboten, die fehlerhaft gelieferte CD-ROM zurück zu erhalten.

Beweis:	Kopie des anwaltlichen Mahnschreibens vom xx.03.2004, bereits vorgelegt als Anlage K 3

9.	Hierauf rief der Beklagte den Unterzeichner zunächst am xx.03.2004 an und übersandte hiernach ein Telefax an die Prozessvertreter des Klägers, in dem er den unerheblichen Einwand wiederholte und anbot, den Kaufvertrag rückabzuwickeln.

Beweis:	Kopie des Beklagtenfaxes vom xx.03.2004, als Anlage K 4

10.	Nachdem die Prozessvertreter des Klägers diesem Schreiben mit anwaltlichem Schreiben vom xx.04.2004 – unter erneuter Fristsetzung zum xx.05.2004 und ausdrücklichem Zug-um-Zug-Rückgewährangebot der fehlerhaften CD-ROM – entgegen getreten waren,

Beweis:	Kopie des anwaltlichen Mahnschreibens vom xx.04.2004, als Anlage K 5

reagierte der Beklagte mit Schreiben vom xx.05.2004 unwirsch und polemisch, in der Sache aber uneinsichtig. 

Beweis:	Kopie des Beklagtenfaxes vom xx.05.2004, als Anlage K 6

Kurz darauf bestellten sich die Prozessvertreter des Beklagten und zeigten Zustellungsvollmacht für eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung an.

Beweis:	Kopie des anwaltlichen Schreibens vom 04.05.2004, als Anlage K 7

Der telefonische Versuch der Prozessbevollmächtigten des Klägers am xx.05.2004, die anwaltliche Vertretung des Beklagten vom Rechtsirrtum zu überzeugen, scheiterte im Ergebnis hiernach.

11.	Der Kläger hat darauf hin einen „Deckungskauf“ vorgenommen. Den hierfür aufgewandten Betrag hat er zuletzt außergerichtlich mit anwaltlichem Schreiben vom xx.08.2004 geltend gemacht.

Beweis:	Kopie des anwaltlichen Mahnschreibens vom xx.08.2004, als Anlage K 8

Der Beklagte hat aber auch hiernach weder eine Nacherfüllung noch eine Schadensersatzzahlung geleistet; die angebotene Fehllieferung hat er trotz Hinweises auf den bereits eingetretenen Annahmeverzug nicht abgefordert. 

12.	Vielmehr wiederholten die Prozessvertreter den bereits bekannten (unerheblichen) Einwand, dass der „Product Key“ nicht Vertragsgegenstand geworden sei. 

Beweis:	Kopie des Anwaltsschreibens vom xx.08.2004, als Anlage K 9

13.	Der Kläger ist nach § 433 Abs. 1 S. 2, 434 Abs. 1 S. 1, 437, 281 BGB berechtigt, Schadensersatz statt der Leistung zu verlangen. Der dem Kläger entstandene Schaden besteht im Kaufpreis einer Vollversion mit Product Key. 

a)	Im Rahmen eines Deckungskaufs hat der Kläger – unter Beachtung des § 254 BGB – eine solche bei der Fa. V erstanden, wofür ihm Kosten von € 217,50 entstanden sind. 

Beweis:	Kopie der Rechnung vom xx.08.2004, als Anlage K 10

Hierbei muss sich der Kläger den gezahlten Auktionskaufpreis von € 76,00 anrechnen lassen, der aus seinem Vermögen bereits abgeflossen ist. Dieser Betrag – das Vertragssoll – verbleibt Zug-um-Zug gegen Herausgabe der fehlerhaft gelieferten Software beim Beklagten (§ 281 Abs. 5 BGB). 

Der aufgewandte Betrag für den Deckungskauf (Ersatzvornahme der Vertragspflicht des Beklagten) von € 217,50 wird mit dieser Klage geltend gemacht.

b)	Die Prozessvertreter des Klägers haben vorprozessual (nach Eintritt des Verzugs durch den Beklagten) Gebührentatbestände nach der BRAGO zur Rechtsverfolgung begründet. Es sind dies:

Gegenstandswert: bis 300,00 €
Geschäftsgebühr § 118 I 1 BRAGO	7,5/10	18,75 €
auf die prozessualen Gebühren angerechnet:	0,00 €
Besprechungsgebühr § 118 I 2 BRAGO	7,5/10	18,75 €
Post- und Telekommunikationspauschale § 26 BRAGO	   5,63 €
Zwischensumme	24,36 €
16 % USt. § 27 II BRAGO	   3,90 €
Gesamtbetrag	28,26 €

Der Beklagte ist aus den §§ 280 ff. BGB zum Ersatz dieses Schadens – unabhängig von der Festsetzung der gerichtlichen Kosten dieses Verfahrens – verpflichtet. Zur o.a. Forderung von € 217,45 addiert ergibt sich die Klageforderung.

c)	Die Zinsen ergeben sich aus dem jeweiligen Schadenseintrittszeitpunkt, werden aber zur Vereinfachung ab Rechtshängigkeit gefordert.

d)	Der Kläger hat die ihm obliegende Pflicht zur Rückgabe des Geleisteten (§ 281 Abs. 5 BGB) erfüllt, indem er die gelieferte Software zur Rücknahme Zug-um-Zug gegen Erfüllung gestellt hat. Da der Beklagte trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung dies nicht angenommen hat, ist die Zug-um-Zug zu erfüllende Pflicht des Klägers durch den Annahmeverzug des Beklagten seit dem xx.05.2004 rechtlich erfüllt. Der Kläger hat zur Vermeidung von Rechtsnachteilen im Rahmen einer ggf. notwendigen Zwangsvollstreckung das notwendige Rechtsschutzbedürfnis zur Feststellung, dass dies der Fall ist.

14.	Der gemeinsame Leistungsort bei Inanspruchnahme des Verkäufers in Form des sog. „großen Schadensersatzes“ (Schadensersatz statt der Leistung) ist gem. § 269 BGB dort, wo sich die Sache vertragsgemäß befindet. Dies ist vorliegend am Wohnort des Klägers, weshalb das Amtsgericht nach § 29 ZPO örtlich zuständig ist.

15.	Gerichtskosten von € 75,00 sind hierbei freigestempelt.

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt
Die Beklagtenseite hat daraufhin erneut versucht, sich heraus zu winden. Ungeschickt in meinen Augen, denn jetzt kommt ein weiterer Aspekt hinzu: Die Fa. Microsoft.

Weitere Klagebegründung von heute:
In Sachen

K ./. B

steht auch nach der Klageerwiderung vom 29.10.2004, hier eingegangen am 10.11.2004, fest, dass der Klage uneingeschränkt statt zu geben ist. 

Hierzu im Einzelnen: 

*A.
Sachverhalt *

1./2.	[Nebenkriegsschauplätze]

3.	Ausdrücklich bestritten wird im Übrigen die Behauptung der Beklagtenseite, dass ein legaler Markt für CD-ROMS mit Original-Programmkopien von Produkten der Firma Microsoft bestehe, der ohne gleichzeitige Übertragung von Lizenzrechten lediglich die CD-ROMS beinhaltet: Ein solcher „Markt“ besteht lediglich im Bereich unerlaubter „Raubkopien“ und anderer Urheberrechtsverstöße. 

Beweis:	Sachverständigengutachten 

Hintergrund ist – wie auszuführen sein wird –, dass eine isolierte Überlassung lediglich der „Silberlinge“ rechtswidrig und wohl auch strafbar ist. Natürlich wird durch den Kläger nicht bestritten, dass es diesen „Markt“ gibt; es wird allerdings bestritten, dass dieser „Markt“ legale Geschäfte umfasst. 

4.	[weiterer Nebenkriegsschauplatz]

Im Übrigen ist der vorliegende Sachverhalt wohl zwischen den Parteien unstreitig. 

*B.
Rechtslage *

1.	Die Software-Programme der Firma Microsoft sind urheberrechtlich geschützt. Dies hat – wie auch bei den Produkten anderer Hersteller – folgende Rechtskonstellation zur Folge: 

a)	Der „Kaufgegenstand“ beim Erwerb eines Programms der Firma Microsoft besteht streng genommen darin, dass eine beschränkte Nutzungslizenz erworben wird an einer Kopie des im Original bei der Firma Microsoft vorliegenden Programms. Hauptkaufgegenstand ist also der Erwerb eines Rechts (§ 453 BGB), nicht der Erwerb einer beweglichen Sache. 

b)	Damit das erworbene Nutzungsrecht auch tatsächlich zu einer Nutzbarkeit führt, wird dem „Käufer“ zugleich (z.B. auf CD-ROM) eine Kopie des Original-Programms zur Verfügung gestellt, auf welches sich die Nutzungsrechte beziehen. 

c)	Im vorliegenden Fall wurde (unstreitig) lediglich die Kopie des Programms übergeben; eine Übertragung der Nutzungsrechte an dieser Kopie fand nicht statt. 

Der Kläger wollte eine legale Nutzung des Microsoft-Produkts „Office XP“ nebst der beschriebenen Komponenten erwerben. Aus dem Angebot des Beklagten war nicht ersichtlich, dass in irgend einer Form eine Beschränkung in Bezug auf die legale Nutzung der Kaufsache bestand. Vor allen Dingen war aus dem Angebot nicht ersichtlich, dass lediglich die vertragliche Nebenpflicht der Unerlassung einer Kopie beim Verkauf eines Software-Produkts der Firma Microsoft erfüllt werden sollte, nicht jedoch die eigentliche („klassische“) Hauptpflicht eines entsprechenden Software-Verkaufes, nämlich die Übertragung des Nutzungsrechtes. 

Vor diesem Hintergrund bleibt der klägerseitige Vortrag aufrecht erhalten, dass der angebotene Verkauf der legalen Übertragung eines Vollprodukts der Firma Microsoft nur sehr unzureichend erfüllt wurde. Daher stehen dem Kläger Ansprüche aus einem Sachmangel eindeutig zur Seite. Dies gilt natürlich vollkommen unabhängig davon, ob dem Prozessvertreter des Beklagten die diesbezüglichen Ausführungen der Klägerseite zusagen oder nicht. 

2.	Im Übrigen stehen dem Kläger die mit der Klage verfolgten Ansprüche auch wegen eines vorhandenen Rechtsmangels zu. 

a)	Wie ausgeführt, ist Hauptgegenstand eines Software-Verkaufes die Übertragung eines (ggf. beschränkten) Nutzungsrechtes. 

Bei den Produkten der Firma Microsoft treten vertragliche Bedingungen hinzu, welche die Firma Microsoft der Nutzung Ihrer eigenen Produkte zusätzlich beifügt. Die entsprechenden Rechte ergeben sich aus dem jeweiligen Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag (sogenanntes „end user license agreement“, kurz „EULA“). Auf den Produkten der Firma Microsoft steht ausdrücklich vermerkt, dass jegliche Nutzung der Produkte ausschließlich bei der Akzeptanz dieses EULA zugelassen ist. 

Beweis:	Sachverständigengutachten 

Aus den Urheberrechten ist der Urheberrechts-Inhaber (vorliegend die Firma Microsoft) auch uneingeschränkt dazu berechtigt, die Vergabe von Nutzungsrechten an frei bestimmbare Voraussetzungen zu knüpfen. Das streitgegenständliche Geschäft konnte somit urheberrechtlich nur unter den Maßgaben erfolgen, die der Urheberrechts-Inhaber für derartige Geschäfte zugelassen hat. 

b)	Das EULA für die Microsoft-Software „Office XP“ führt folgendes aus: 

„_Dieses EULA ist ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zwischen Ihnen (entweder als natürlicher oder als juristischer Person, in diesem EULA als "Sie" bezeichnet) und dem Hersteller ("Hersteller") des Computersystems oder der Computersystemkomponente ("HARDWARE"), von dem Sie das/die oben oder auf der diesem EULA beiliegenden Produktidentifikationskarte oder auf dem Produktidentifikationsaufkleber auf dem Produktpaket bezeichnete(n) Microsoft-SOFTWAREPRODUKT(E) ("SOFTWAREPRODUKT") erworben haben._“

Beweis:	Kopie des EULA (S. 1), als Anlage K 11

Weiterhin wird allgemein zum Punkt „SOFTWAREPRODUKTLIZENZ“ ausgeführt:

„_Das SOFTWAREPRODUKT ist durch Gesetze und Abkommen über geistiges Eigentum geschützt. Das SOFTWAREPRODUKT wird lizenziert, nicht verkauft. Der Begriff "COMPUTER" bezieht sich in diesem EULA auf ein einzelnes Computersystem.

1.	LIZENZGEWÄHRUNG. 

Dieser Abschnitt des EULAs beschreibt Ihre allgemeinen Lizenzrechte zur Installation und Verwendung des SOFTWAREPRODUKTS. Die in diesem Abschnitt beschriebenen Lizenzrechte unterliegen allen anderen Bestimmungen dieses EULAs.

·	Allgemeine Lizenzgewährung zur Installation und Verwendung. 

Wenn in diesem EULA nichts anderes bestimmt wird, sind Sie nur berechtigt, eine Kopie des SOFTWAREPRODUKTS auf einem COMPUTER zu installieren und zu verwenden. Das SOFTWAREPRODUKT darf nicht gleichzeitig auf verschiedenen Computern, einschließlich Arbeitsstationen, Terminals oder anderen digitalen oder analogen elektronischen Geräten ("Gerät"), installiert, angezeigt, ausgeführt, freigegeben oder verwendet werden. Auch der gleichzeitige Zugriff auf das SOFTWAREPRODUKT auf oder von den genannten Geräten ist unzulässig. Ausnahmen für Sharepoint Team Services werden weiter unten beschrieben._“

Beweis:	Kopie des EULA (S. 1 f.), bereits vorgelegt als Anlage K 11

Soweit der Beklagte nur einen Teil des lizensierten Gesamtprodukts angeboten und übergeben hat, ist dies lizenzrechtlich nicht gestattet – das EULA führt hierzu aus:

_·	Trennung von Komponenten. 
Das SOFTWAREPRODUKT wird als einheitliches Produkt lizenziert. Sie sind nicht berechtigt, seine Komponenten für die Verwendung auf mehr als einem Computer voneinander zu trennen, es sei denn, dies wird in diesem EULA ausdrücklich gestattet._“

Beweis:	Kopie des EULA (S. 5), bereits vorgelegt als Anlage K 11

Vor allem verstößt die Rechtsauffassung des Beklagten ebenso wie das streitgegenständliche Geschäft gegen die mit der Lizenz eingeräumte Befugnis zur Übertragung der Lizenz: Diese darf nur einheitlich mit allen Komponenten übertragen werden, wobei der Product-Key (als „Bestätigungsnummer“ bezeichnet) ausdrücklich aufgeführt ist:

_·	Übertragung des Softwareprodukts. 
Sie sind berechtigt, alle Ihre Rechte aus diesem EULA dauerhaft zu übertragen, vorausgesetzt, Sie behalten keine Kopien zurück, Sie übertragen das vollständige SOFTWAREPRODUKT (einschließlich aller Komponenten, der Medien und gedruckten Materialien, aller Updates, dieses EULAs und ggf. des Echtheitszertifikats/der Echtheitszertifikate (Certificate(s) of Authenticity) sowie der Bestätigungsnummer(n)), und der Empfänger stimmt den Bestimmungen dieses EULAs zu. Sofern das SOFTWAREPRODUKT ein Update ist, muss jede Übertragung alle früheren Versionen des SOFTWAREPRODUKTS umfassen._“

Beweis:	Kopie des EULA (S. 5), bereits vorgelegt als Anlage K 11

Somit steht fest, dass der Beklagte bei der Übertragung lediglich der Kopie des Programms („Silberling“) gegen mindestens zwei Vorgaben des EULA verstoßen hat. Der Beklagte war hierzu nicht nur seitens des Urhebers nicht berechtigt; vielmehr stellt diese Handlung wohlmöglich ein strafbares Tun gem. § 97, 99, 106 UrhG dar. 

c)	Vor diesem Hintergrund besteht auch der vom Beklagten behauptete „Markt“ in rechtmäßiger Weise nicht. Es ist niemandem außer der Firma Microsoft urheberrechtlich gestattet, Kopien dieser Programme ohne gleichzeitige Übertragung der Lizenz an Dritte zu übergeben. Sofern tatsächlich ein anderer Markt besteht, ist dieser illegal. Bekanntlich lässt sich aus der Tatsache, dass mehrfach illegal gehandelt wird, nicht das Recht ableiten, dies selber wirksam tun zu dürfen. 

Somit steht fest, dass der Beklagte vorliegend etwas zum Kauf angeboten hat, was er – nach seiner Vorstellung der notwendigen Erfüllungshandlungen – überhaupt nicht rechtzulässig anbieten durfte. Der Kläger wurde nicht darauf hingewiesen, dass vorliegendes Angebot sich auf ein unerlaubtes Geschäft bezog. Daher durfte und musste der Kläger davon ausgehen, ein legales Geschäft angeboten zu erhalten. So ging der Kläger natürlich auch tatsächlich davon aus, eine lizenzrechtlich unangreifbare Voll-Version des Programmes „Microsoft Office XP“ angeboten zu erhalten; auf dieses Angebot hat er auch geboten und durch Höchstgebot entsprechend den Kauf getätigt. 

3.	Es wird hilfsweise darauf hingewiesen, dass somit vorliegend alternativ zu einem nicht erfüllten, rechtsmangelbehafteten Geschäft auch die Annahme eines nichtigen Geschäfts wegen Verstoßes gegen die guten Sitten angenommen werden könnte. In diesem Fall würde sich der entsprechende Schadensersatzanspruch des Klägers auf das positive Interesse („großer Schadensersatz“) richten, was ebenfalls die Klageforderung in vollem Umfang begründen würde. Die Klägerseite ist jedoch der Auffassung, dass durch Nichtkenntnis der Sittenwidrigkeit des Geschäfts durch den Kläger die Annahme eines insgesamt nichtigen Rechtsgeschäfts ausscheidet und somit der Klageanspruch über Sach-/Rechtsmangel Gewährleistungsansprüche zuzusprechen ist. 

4.	Äußerst hilfsweise wird im Übrigen bestritten, dass der Beklagte annahmebereit gewesen sei. Das Angebot zur Rückgabe der übersandten CD-ROM stand von Anfang an unter der Zug-um-Zug-Bedingung der ordnungsgemäßen Erfüllung des Kaufvertrages. 

Beweis:	Kopie des Anwaltsschreibens vom xx.03.2004, bereits vorgelegt als Anlage K 3

Es ist somit falsch, wenn der Beklagte nunmehr vortragen lässt, jederzeit annahmebereit gewesen zu sein. Der Beklagte wollte die CD nur im Rahmen eines erfolgten einvernehmlichen Rückabwickelns des Vertrages (wechselseitige Rückgabe des jeweils erlangten) annehmen. Der Kläger hatte aber aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen hieran kein Interesse. 

5.	Durch die urheberrechtliche Komponente des vorliegenden Rechtsstreites ist das Feststellungsinteresse des Klägers im Übrigen dahingehend besonders stark, dass er für die Möglichkeit der Rückgabe der CD-ROM nicht mehr haftet, da jederzeit die Möglichkeit der Firma Microsoft besteht, die unzulässig übertragene Kopie des urheberrechtlich geschützten Programms beim Besitzer herauszufordern. Dies kann selbstverständlich nicht zu Lasten des Klägers gehen, so dass er diesbezüglich von der Haftung freizustellen ist. 

Dies gilt um so mehr, als dass der Kläger erwägt, vorliegenden Sachverhalt der Firma Microsoft Deutschland GmbH in München unter Benennung der näheren Umstände zur Kenntnis zu geben. Der Kläger ist nicht geneigt, durch Stillschweigen mittelbar der Verbreitung urheberrechtlich geschützter Produkte außerhalb der Rechtmäßigkeit Vorschub zu leisten. 

Sollte das Gericht zum Feststellungsantrag der Auffassung zugeneigt sein, dass dieser nicht begründet sei, wird ausdrücklich um sofortigen richterlichen Hinweis gebeten. In diesem Fall wird die streitgegenständliche CD-ROM unverzüglich hinterlegt werden. 

Der Kläger ist jedoch der Auffassung, dass der Klage ohne Weiteres statt zu geben ist. 

KatzenHai
Rechtsanwalt
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden ...


----------



## A John (26 November 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Auszüge aus einer laufenden Akte, die selbsterklärend sind.


Manche Leute sind wirklich unglaublich dreist.
Ich erinnere mich an einen Fall, da war ein netzbekannter Hobbyjurist und Kleingewerbetreibender folgender Ansicht:
Wenn er, (er war damals weder Schüler noch Student), seine Abmahnungen mit einer nur für Schüler / Studenten / Lehrer lizenzierten MS- Word- Version schreibt, sei das rechtens, denn schließlich dienten seine (mit Kostenforderung!) verfassten Abmahnungen ja seiner Weiterbildung und Vorbereitung auf sein Juratudium. unk: 

M.W. tauscht Microsoft "unlizenzierte" Kopien übrigens in vollständige Versionen, wenn man belegen kann, dass- und wo sie (natürlich in gutem Glauben), gekauft wurden.
Eine Erledigung durch die in solchen Dingen sehr effizient arbeitende Rechtsabteilung von MS wäre vielleicht schneller und eleganter erfolgt, als die über eine eigene Klage.
Zum Einen der Bezug eines Lizenzschlüssels, zum Anderen der "Erlebniswert" für den Verkäufer.  :steinigung: 

Gruss A. John


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (26 November 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> M.W. tauscht Microsoft "unlizenzierte" Kopien übrigens in vollständige Versionen, wenn man belegen kann, dass- und wo sie (natürlich in gutem Glauben), gekauft wurden.
> ...
> Gruss A. John


M.W nur bei eine im Ladengeschäft/Versandhandel gekauften Version (=Gewerblicher Händler) und nur max 1 Lizenz pro Kunde und Produkt


			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Zum Einen der Bezug eines Lizenzschlüssels, zum Anderen der "Erlebniswert" für den Verkäufer.  :steinigung:
> ...


Man Lernt viele neue Leute kenne  :lol: 
Aber i.d.R. nur wenn man mehrfach auffällt oder besonderst Dreist ist...

mfg  

Ralf


----------



## Captain Picard (26 November 2004)

Informationen, die unvollständig sind , führen zu Fehlschlüssen 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53631


> Microsoft bietet in *Großbritannien * Umtausch von illegalen Windows-XP-Kopien an
> 
> Windows-Nutzer in Großbritannien, die nicht sicher sind, ob sie mit einem legalen Exemplar der Software arbeiten, können diese an Microsoft schicken und überprüfen lassen. Das teilt Microsoft UK mit. Das Unternehmen will damit die zunehmende Verbreitung illegaler Kopien bekämpfen.* Solche oft täuschend echte Kopien will Microsoft kostenlos ersetzen.* Bis zu fünf Kopien werden je Einsender umgetauscht.



Soweit ich das Posting von KH verstanden habe , spielt sich der Rechtsstreit  in Deutschland  ab.
Außerdem geht es um Fälschungen, nicht um fehlende Schlüssel. 

cp


----------



## A John (27 November 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Informationen, die unvollständig sind , führen zu Fehlschlüssen


http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms/presseservice/meldungen.asp?id=530661
_Für eine zuverlässige Überprüfung der Software ist Microsoft auf ausführliche Angaben des Kunden angewiesen. So müssen neben dem Musterpaket des verdächtigen Artikels eine Kopie der Rechnung sowie eine unterschriebene eidesstattliche Versicherung eingesandt werden. Der Einsender wird in der Regel 24 Stunden nach Produkteingang informiert. Sofern sich die Software als gefälscht oder manipuliert entpuppt, behält Microsoft das illegale Produkt ein und liefert im Gegenzug ein Originalprodukt._


			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich das Posting von KH verstanden habe , spielt sich der Rechtsstreit  in Deutschland  ab.
> Außerdem geht es um Fälschungen, nicht um fehlende Schlüssel.


Wenn dier Verkäufer sich derart beharrlich weigert den Product-Key herauszurücken, kann die Sache IMO nur faul sein.

Gruss A. John

(Nicht ganz) OT: Wer sind die Borg?
Der für MS-Windows zuständige Manager und der Verantwortliche Manager für die Startreck-Serie unterhalten sich an einer Hotelbar über das Erfolgsgeheimnis ihrer Produkte.
Bei uns läuft das so, sagt der Startreck-Manager:
Für das Produkt sind die Borg verantwortlich und für die Kundenbetreuung die Ferengi.
Cool, sagt der Microsoft-Manager. Bei uns ist es genau umgekehrt.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dier Verkäufer sich derart beharrlich weigert den Product-Key herauszurücken
> , kann die Sache IMO nur faul sein.



Dies wird sich im Verfahren bestätigen oder nicht. 

Denke nicht , dass es KHs Intention ist Microsoft bei der Bekämpfung von Raubkopien zu assistieren,
 sondern schlicht sein Geld zu bekommen. 


> Der Beklagte ist aus den §§ 280 ff. BGB zum Ersatz dieses Schadens – unabhängig
> von der Festsetzung der gerichtlichen Kosten dieses Verfahrens – verpflichtet.
> Zur o.a. Forderung von € 217,45 addiert ergibt sich die Klageforderung.



cp


----------



## Counselor (27 November 2004)

Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Dieser Einwand ist jedoch unerheblich, da (nicht nur nach Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der Plattform ebay) ein Verkaufsgegenstand so ausführlich zu beschreiben ist, dass sich ein potentieller Käufer über die Sache ein ausreichendes Bild („essentialia negotii“) machen kann.


Der Verkauf von Software unter Verletzung des Urheberrechts ist bei eBay verboten:
http://pages.ebay.de/help/policies/software.html
Hier geben eBay und Microsoft einige Hinweise zum Umgang mit unseriösen Auktionen: 
http://members.ebay.de/ws2/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=copyrightde
Hinweise von Microsoft zur Identifikation von Originalprodkten:
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms/originalsoftware/produktidentifikation/index.htm


----------



## A John (27 November 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Denke nicht , dass es KHs Intention ist Microsoft bei der Bekämpfung von Raubkopien zu assistieren,
> sondern schlicht sein Geld zu bekommen.


Primär wird dem Käufer wahrscheinlich daran liegen, möglichst bald ein legales Office- Paket zu besitzen.
Der Versuch, das MS- Angebot zu nutzen wäre es IMO auf jeden Fall wert gewesen.
Wenn es "gut" geht, hat er in 2 Tagen sein legales MS Office und wie MS  mit dem Verkäufer klarkommt, kann dem Käufer dann wurscht sein.

Kriegt er kein Office von MS, weiß er wenigstens ob die verkaufte CD ein Original oder eine Fälschung ist und kann entsprechend verfahren.
IMO hätte das die Sache auch im ungünstigeren Fall noch beschleunigt.

Ich gestehe aber, dass es durchaus einen gewissen Reiz hat, einen Uneinsichtigen Besserwisser aus sicherer Position heraus vor dem Kadi auflaufen zu lassen. :megacool: 
Andererseits: Was ist vor Gericht schon "sicher"?

Gruss A. John


----------



## KatzenHai (27 November 2004)

Och, das mit meinen vorprozessualen Kosten war nur ein (wenn schon, denn schon) Nebenkriegsschauplatz. An diesem Verfahren verdiene ich unter'm Strich keinen einzigen Cent ...

Dem Mandanten geht es auch nicht um's Geld, sondern um's Prinzip. Und Microsoft ist ohnehin schon länger beteiligt - die warten erst einmal geduldig ab, welche Fallen sich hier der B. noch selbst stellt ... (Falls B. hier liest und "seinen" Fall erkennt: Können Ihre Vorstadtanwälte auch Strafrecht?)

Und das Forum soll ja auch mal wieder was zum Lesen haben ...


----------



## KatzenHai (27 November 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Primär wird dem Käufer wahrscheinlich daran liegen, möglichst bald ein legales Office- Paket zu besitzen.


Hat er schon lange. Der Deckungskauf ist ja vollzogen.



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gestehe aber, dass es durchaus einen gewissen Reiz hat, einen Uneinsichtigen Besserwisser aus sicherer Position heraus vor dem Kadi auflaufen zu lassen. :megacool:


Jepp ...


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Januar 2005)

*Urteil* des AG Köln vom 23.12.2004 (Az. 139 C 465/04 - Kläger hat Einverständnis mit Veröffentlichung erklärt):
Die Klage ist begründet.

Dem Kläger stehen gegen den Beklagten gem. §§ 433, 434, 437, 280, 281 BGB ein Schadensersatzanspruch in Höhe von € 245,76 zu. 

Entgegen der Auffassung des Beklagten beinhaltete die von ihm auf der Internet-Auktions-Plattform Ebay zur Ersteigerung angebotene CD-ROM mit "5 Microsoft Office XP-Anwendungen" aus dem Empfängerhorizont des Klägers als Erklärungsempfänger die Beschaffenheitsangabe, dass es sich um eine ohne weiteres installierbare und nutzbare CD-ROM handelte (was jedoch unstreitig aufgrund des nicht vorhandenen "Product Key" nicht der Fall war).

Dieser Erklärungsinhalt ist jedenfalls daraus zu schließen, dass der Beklagte die CD-ROM als "Deutsche Vollversion in einwandfreiem Zustand" anbot.

Es kann dahinstehen, ob - was zwischen den Parteien streitig ist - ein "legaler" Markt auf für CD-ROM ohne Product Key und somit ohne Lizenzübertragung besteht; jedenfalls hat der Beklagte aus dem allein maßgeblichen Empfängerhorizont des Klägers mit seinem Internet-Angebot durch die einschränkungslose Zustandsbeschreibung "Deutsche Vollversion in einwandfreiem Zustand" hinreichend zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass die Einsetzbarkeit bzw. Nutzbarkeit des CD-ROM ohne weitere Zusatzerwerbe von Lizenzen oder andere Maßnahmen des Erwerbers gegeben wäre.

Da dies mangels Mitlieferung des "Product Key" nicht der Fall ist, kann der Kläger im Umfang des von ihm belegten "Deckungskaufs" in Höhe von € 217,50 Schadensersatz verlangen.

Darüber hinaus kann der Kläger aus Verzugsgesichtspunkten Anspruch auf Ersatz der ihm vorprozessual entstandenen Anwaltskosten geltend machen, so dass sich insgesamt der Klagebetrag von € 245,76 ergibt.

Der Feststellungsantrag ist begründet, weil der Beklagte vorgerichtlich Schadensersatz verweigert und Rücknahmebereitschaft lediglich im Rahmen einer vom Kläger abgelehnten bloßen Rückabwicklung des Kaufvertrages angekündigt hatte.
Der titulierte Geldbetrag wurde durch den Beklagten inzwischen gezahlt.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

ich hatte mal ähnlich gelagerte Fälle, wo ich für meine beruflichen Investitionen Software suchte und eine "Suchen"-annonce aufgab.

Ausdrücklich habe ich in meinen Text reingeschrieben, daß ich für die Softwarepakete Photoshop, Illustrator, Freehand, InDesign, QuarkXPRess usw, NUR rechtlich einwandfreie Vollversionen mit übertragbarer ! Lizenz suche.

Was dann an Angeboten kam spottete echt jeder Beschreibung. Man könnte meinen, daß es nicht nur 4 Prozent Analphabeten in Deutschland gibt.

Eine Marion schrieb mir, sie könne mir all ihre Sicherungskopien günstig überlassen. :lol: 

Ich habe mich dann artig bedankt und sie gefragt, ob sie denn überhaupt verstanden habe, was ich mit "Lizenzen übertragen" meine. In der darauf folgenden Email ist die liebe Marion dann sogar richtig pampig geworden.

Merkbefreit halt.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (29 Januar 2005)

... und wieder als "Gast" eingelogt  :bigcry: 

Wollte noch was anfügen: seit dem 10. Januar zieht sich bei mir jetzt auch schon ein ebay-Kauf hin, wo der oder die Verkäufer(in) tagelang auf keine Email antwortet, dann behauptet, das Päckchen sei zurück gekommen (was durchaus sein kann, da der hiesige DHL-Fitze nicht der hellste zu sein scheint).

Jetzt warte ich aber auch schon wieder einige Tage und hoffe auf Lieferung bis spätestens Mittwoch. Bin ja mal gespannt. Da per Nachnahme geliefert werden soll, habe ich noch nichts bezahlt.

Ist der Verkäufer trotzdem zur Herausgabe zum vereinbahrten Preis verpflichtet? Ich denke, ja - oder?


----------

